# Have a laugh on/at me .



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is saying video unavailable. Has it been censored?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Always click on the text in the top left corner of videos...particularly on this forum.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> It is saying video unavailable. Has it been censored?


Working for me on iPad and gave me my first chuckle today.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My god miss thingamy, you are still very fit, even rolling about on the floor for heavens sake, I stopped doing that some years ago :grin2:

I´m deferably coming over to Ireland when its permitted, to meet you and this wonderful family of yours.


Is it time to tell us how things are going?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> My god miss thingamy, you are still very fit, even rolling about on the floor for heavens sake, I stopped doing that some years ago :grin2:
> 
> I´m deferably coming over to Ireland when its permitted, to meet you and this wonderful family of yours.
> 
> Is it time to tell us how things are going?


That was my birthday , the kids tied balloons around the garden and gave me a gun - they knew what I would do, ha ha .

I have had my operation date confirmed , it's this Mon 8th June , so I go in to hospital this Sunday to get ready. Have to go to the MOT Centre in Belfast this Fri to get tested for Covid 19 , apparently that's what it is now. 
I was /am a bit scared but the more I talked with the surgeon and the anesthetist the more I realised that they knew what they were doing and it was just routine for them . Still, wish it was all behind me.

ps You would be welcome Jan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

LOL! Bloody hell Alan! Your moving about there like a Gazelle! Mad as a box of Frogs I am pleased to see. Shooting up the neighbourhood eh? Rock n Roll! 

I am pleased to hear you are moving forward now very soon and wish you all the best for the operation and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Certainly brightened up my day. Good luck for the 8th.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

June. 8th Alan,

Soon will be all behind you

Best wishes for a speedy recovery from me and Albert 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


>


Not going to park next to you for a third time Alan.

Don't try it in the Ante-theatre.:laugh:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The second try brought forth a long video on how to make fully hinged picnic table and chairs!!! I persevered, longer than I should have, waiting for you to appear, Alan, with a silly smile or something   

Finally pressed the right button and just want to say that you look fit enough to beat anything!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck Alan. Hope you're soon feeling hunky-dory.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Heavens sakes Alan, what an energy you've got!!

Just as well it wasn't during the troubles or you'd have had the entire army screeching to your door!! 

Good luck for Monday!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Heavens sakes Alan, what an energy you've got!!
> 
> Just as well it wasn't during the troubles or you'd have had the entire army screeching to your door


Nah, that gun just shoots Little plastic balls, only bursts the balloons if you are up close. Ziqh added the gunshot noises and flashes with his computer trickery.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> Nah, that gun just shoots Little plastic balls, only bursts the balloons if you are up close. Ziqh added the gunshot noises and flashes with his computer trickery.


Ah, that explains Jayne's hilarious laughter!!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Ah, that explains Jayne's hilarious laughter!!


It was Zolene.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Could Jayne not watch her Bond?!?


----------

